# VIP622 Power Supply?



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Forum,

Need some help. I"m a techie kind of guy.. and I woke up this AM and my power supply on the 622 VIP was going 'click click'.. the true sign that I had blown a power converter on the power supply of the 622.

Is there anywhere or any website that I can just order a replacement board for the power supply? There is nothing wrong with the DVR 962 / VIP 622 mothboard or harddrive.. I just need a new PWB 148141 board? (Power Supply)

I guess a 622 that is in parted out mode would work too. I just hate to replace the entire DVR over a $4 part on the power supply circut board.

I suppose I could also resoter the chip on the board that failed too if anyone knows of a chip supplier. The name of the chip is E123103-4x SUMIDA V721... to replace the power supply board or the chip would solve the problem 1000%!

Can anyone advise of a website that would just sell the internal parts for a VIP 622?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Are you sure it's not HDD click sound ?

Actually original name of the DVR was 962, not 942.


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

1001%. Its a electric clicking definetely coming off the power supply.. I have it identified right down to the 'component' which I can souter out if needed.. No doubt on this at all.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, good luck with the PWM (?) chip. 

Or call Dish, sign up for DHPP, pay one month $5.99, call next 1/2 hour and ask to replace your defective 622, call after exchange and cancel the DHPP.
It will be cheaper and faster then fix the power supply by yourself without spare boards/components.


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi P... Its an owned receiver. While a good idea.. I don't think I'll 'roll' like that... I am primarily looking for a 'part' to fix an 'owned' unit. Thanks for the idea. If it was a new receiver or something I bought from Dish directly (under a 'reasonable' period of time.. I would certainly consider that direction.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

clarkbaker said:


> Hi P... Its an owned receiver. While a good idea.. I don't think I'll 'roll' like that... I am primarily looking for a 'part' to fix an 'owned' unit. Thanks for the idea. If it was a new receiver or something I bought from Dish directly (under a 'reasonable' period of time.. I would certainly consider that direction.


DHPP covers owned equipment. Now, it does sound like you may have opened the receiver up, in which case the warranty would be void anyway.


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

Of course I would never not open the equipment to see what was wrong.
: )


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you still keep that VOID sticker on HDD intact and have EHD support, I don't see any reason for pass the $5.99 "repacement".


----------



## joanz (Oct 7, 2012)

On a VIP622, I've found that one of the +5vdc supplies is unstable causing the unit I have on my bench to continuously reboot. i have no schematic at this time. if anyone has a source please let me know.


----------

